# Does barley tea have calories?



## cpush (May 27, 2006)

I went to lunch at my grandmothers house today, and she made some Korean Barley tea.  I looked at the box (in korean) so that didn't help.

I know barley is in beer, but does barley tea have calories?  Or does no tea have calories?  I've been trying to look online and haven't found a conclusive answer. 

Thanks!


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 28, 2006)

I have some brown rice tea and it has 5 calories. I would imagine that barley tea would probably be comparable. Not enough to worry about.

I say drink it and don't worry.

VanessaNicole


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2006)

cow jism has more calories so use that.


----------

